# BELKIN F5D7050 Wireless G USB Adapter  [Win7 64 bit compatiblity]



## Rajesh345 (Apr 16, 2011)

BELKIN F5D7050 Wireless G USB Adapter(hyperlink) 

  Any1 know is *BELKIN F5D7050 Wireless G USB Adapter * compactable with windows 7 64 bit ?


note - yes i do know its "G" not N , my ROuter WA1003a have B and G support ,  N versions is costlier than this one , so i stick with cheaper G version [just for 60kB  net sharing + small file transfers only[_no plan on upgrading my Router Anytime soon _]

thank u in advance


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 21, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:


> BELKIN F5D7050 Wireless G USB Adapter(hyperlink)
> 
> Any1 know is *BELKIN F5D7050 Wireless G USB Adapter * compactable with windows 7 64 bit ?
> 
> ...




TOPIC CLOSE

got today  , its working perfectly in win 7 64 bit


----------

